# Open Thread to SAS user: River in the Mountain.



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh River. I know this is futile, but I simply cannot hide these feelings I have made no secret of you.

I crave thee, dear River, like a meth addict whose local lab was just busted. I need you as a friend, a lover, and even a wife.

Take me you Celtic goddess, let me not be without you another second.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Hahaha he actually did it. opcorn


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Cant believe he really did it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

This is going to end well.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Inform the bride.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I am beginning to think this may not have been the best idea.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

haha, these are quite epic. Making SAS interesting and entertaining once again!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> I am beginning to think this may not have been the best idea.


No way man, she logged off before you posted.

Give it a while.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> No way man, she logged off before you posted.
> 
> Give it a while.


Yeh man...at least give her a chance to her log in, see this, and then immediately marry you.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ummm not getting this joke..


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Ummm not getting this joke..


What are you talking about, joke.

This is about finding true love, and following the *Dream of Future*™!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Okkk..


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Oh River. I know this is futile, but I simply cannot hide these feelings I have made no secret of you.
> 
> I crave thee, dear River, like a meth addict whose local lab was just busted. I need you as a friend, a lover, and even a wife.
> 
> Take me you Celtic goddess, let me not be without you another second.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Uhhhhhhh >_>


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Are these threads real? Because I'm not even involved and they are making me nervous.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Are these threads real? Because I'm not even involved and they are making me nervous.


Be careful you might be next. :boogie

Google Kyrgyzstan bride kidnapping.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Be careful you might be next. :boogie
> 
> Google Kyrgyzstan bride kidnapping.


*crosses Kyrgyzstan off vacation hot spot list*


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

The other chick did it better. Recycled jokes aren't as funny.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Obligatory gif appropriate for the situation


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

*rises from a lake accompanied by a full orchestra of appropriate Celtic music*

Whats all this?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Hadron said:


> And why do we all have to know about it?:roll
> 
> You can always use pm.


Tis a joke me thinks ^^


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> Tis a joke me thinks ^^


A joke? Ye take my burning love for thee as a joke?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm enjoying the bad attempts at using Shakespearean language.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

rymo said:


> This is going to end well.


That's the spirit!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I'm enjoying the bad attempts at using Shakespearean language.


Best kind of attempt!


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> A joke? Ye take my burning love for thee as a joke?


You jest Mr Nightwing!


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> You jest Mr Nightwing!


You'd think so, wouldn't you?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

opcorn

So, when are you guys getting married?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> You'd think so, wouldn't you?


I live underwater, you're a land dweller. It can never beee.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

See, it doesn't work for guys.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> I live underwater, you're a land dweller. It can never beee.


I'd grow gills for you, River!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

River In The Mountain said:


> I live underwater, you're a land dweller. It can never beee.












Damn she just ripped you in half my man.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> haha, these are quite epic. Making SAS interesting and entertaining once again!!!!


Are there more of these threads? Where?


----------

